# Miglior Detailing Ltd: RenaultSport Clio 200 - Enhancement - Full Arch&wheel Detail



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*Miglior Detailing Ltd: RenaultSport Clio 200 - Enhancement - Full Arch&wheel Detail*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking good mate, quite fancy one of these.

Where and how much for the ramp, PM me if you'd rather,

Gav


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic write up as always, Turned out very nice


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Good old dealership 'never wax again' protection kits:wall:
Great rectification mate & the usual top notch pics & write up:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ohhh, new ramp, you going to detail that ..


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great write up again,nice thorough job.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Good stuff, looks like a nice job. Was that a Silverline leaf blower?


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

Another top job Jay - that Clio looks lush

A great write up with some detailed photo's


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Da had been looking forward to your write up for a while john.

Fantastic, the car looks so squat and purposeful over that ramp, very impressive!

Great shots as always!


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

The sliver center caps come as standard black center cost £20 each when do u get your 200 been to your unit a few times with my 200 in blue


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

£20 each??? I paid £11 when I bought some for my Megane, that's a silly mark up!!

Great work, stunning car.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

beau boulot, une question le cache centrale de la jante tu a du peintre?


----------



## daz200 (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent write up as always Jay and excellent work. 
I have posted this over on a couple of forums


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice :d

unit being improved too huh? nice  anywhere else for that ramp to go? is it fixed permanent? it'd get on my nerves there if it was me :lol: stick it round the corner?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

bilout48 said:


> beau boulot, une question le cache centrale de la jante tu a du peintre?


Il a été mon client qui les a peints.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wayne200 said:


> The sliver center caps come as standard black center cost £20 each when do u get your 200 been to your unit a few times with my 200 in blue


It's you!!!!

It's your fault ive ordered one of these!! I wondered when you might be back so I could tell you it was you who showed me over to the dark side!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

nice one

mundo


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Did you use a leaf blower for drying the car?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice detail on a great car. that ramp you have is awesome!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great detail and write up again :thumb:

How do you go about cleaning the arches once the car is inside? is it a APC and wipe down or do you rinse off?


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Great write up that, really nice car. Loving the number plate too!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely chap, and I know the owner is very please - he won't stop posting threads on Cliosport


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> Did you use a leaf blower for drying the car?


Well I wouldn't think it'd be too great for blowing leaves but I guess so.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> Great detail and write up again :thumb:
> 
> How do you go about cleaning the arches once the car is inside? is it a APC and wipe down or do you rinse off?


The arches are cleaned quite throughly outside so when it's inside, there's minimal mess.

I rinse off the degreaser with a spray bottle with clean water in. Then blow dry and towel dry


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> nice :d
> 
> unit being improved too huh? nice  anywhere else for that ramp to go? is it fixed permanent? it'd get on my nerves there if it was me :lol: stick it round the corner?


It's not in it's "home" right there but it will be soon. There's some unit updates to come yet


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey, done a few of these this year and loved every minute of it.:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

JPC said:


> Well I wouldn't think it'd be too great for blowing leaves but I guess so.


I can't tell what it is in the picture - I can see it's got a Silverline logo on it and I don't think it's a car specific dryer, but I was interested to know what it was. Given that Silverline make powertools, I thought it might be a leaf blower without the extension fitted, hence the question.


----------



## Anatonic (Mar 8, 2010)

Something like the discontinued Silverline 500W blower?

https://supreme1.sslpowered.com/cgi...-bin/home/Shop/Power_Tools/DIY.txt&item=00037


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That looks like it cheers.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

great work as usual bud, love your write ups!!!

and cant believe you are going to the dark side


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great. I wanted one of these put bought an Abarth instead. Maybe get one of these next and bring it to you. You're not too far from me.


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great job and photos of the car... looks amazing


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Another top job and a good write up


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks lurvely! Very well done. :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

woodymbr said:


> Looks great. I wanted one of these put bought an Abarth instead. Maybe get one of these next and bring it to you. You're not too far from me.


I'd be more than happy to have a look at the abarth. Ive never done one of those


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work on the clio, nice photos to really like these new clio's


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I liked them a bit too much!! I'll have mine soon fingers crossed!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet another great job, nice one

:thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work!

I got conned into having supaguard on my bimmer convertible. Made the paintwork look ****. Had it taken off and properly detailed.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking work mate :thumb:

Nice unit too !


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

nice car looks well


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Jay looks great, cracking little cars to work :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

centenary said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I got conned into having supaguard on my bimmer convertible. Made the paintwork look ****. Had it taken off and properly detailed.


Conned....i wouldnt say so, its better than nothing (as long as the sealant is applied correctly)


----------

